

Idea for a media startup - sdpurtill
http://www.31fps.com/2008/07/03/gawker-for-colleges/

======
PStamatiou
I don't think it'll work. Why would I care what some girl did on Saturday, out
of the other 18,000 people on my campus? It's cool to do that for say silicon
valley because people actually know who you're talking about, but on a college
campus it's a different story.

That and finding reporters to hire would be hard, and you can't realistically
charge by each 1,000 pageviews. You're only going to get so much traffic from
a site aimed at one college. And 2 posts per weekday? I don't think there is
that much interesting stuff happening at Georgia Tech to write about. You'll
end up having kids posting about the waterballoon slingshot they made at their
dorm and used to hit kids walking to the campus bus.. but that's still "meh"
in my book.

------
randy
> Highly doubt I’ll ever do something like this but if I do… Well, you saw it
> here first.

Um, no sir. <http://juicycampus.com/> has been around for awhile, and I'm sure
other incarnations of the like existed beforehand. It also doesn't change the
fact that it's a pretty terrible idea to begin with. You can read about the
problems JuicyCampus has had:

<http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/23211511/>

[http://www.abcnews.go.com/2020/story?id=4849927&page=1](http://www.abcnews.go.com/2020/story?id=4849927&page=1)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JuicyCampus>

There's also a lot more where that came from if you Google them. Anyways,
please think a little harder next time. "People are infatuated with the lives
of others (instead of living their own)." Yes! Screw people living their own
boring lives! Clearly the golden path to enlightenment involves more stuff
like this <http://www.webfilehost.com/images/mainstream-media.php>. Seriously?
This is the "problem" you're trying to solve?

~~~
bprater
Why poopoo an idea instead of making creative suggestions?

God, who needed another search engine when Google fired up it's first server?

There are ideas, and then there are gold inside ideas. Some ideas just need
time to ferment and geniuses to put the right combination of elements
together.

This is why I rarely tell others about ideas I intend to implement.

------
dcurtis
Do we really want a Valleywag for every college?

~~~
wumi
collegeotr.com for editors, and juicycampus.com for the UGC.

~~~
sdpurtill
collegeotr.com seems right on. ivygate.com is similar too -- the big thing
these people need to work on is distribution strategy. Gawker had a great one
- write trash about _other_ media companies (NYT, Conde Nast, etc) because the
reporters at those companies are self important and always wrote back. It
became an endless loop and drove tons of traffic to Gawker. History of it is
here:

<http://www.nplusonemag.com/?q=gawker-2002-2007>

(n+1 magazine, great article)

~~~
wumi
collegeotr writes trash about other college newspapers.

